
Coronavirus Shatters India's Economy - grimzucchini
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/05/world/asia/india-economy-coronavirus.html
======
known
What else can we expect when Modi regime transferred just $21 as pandemic
relief to the Poor;

87% people are Poor in India;

